# Antagonist IVF Protocol ... Help Please



## augustluvers

Hey girls! 

I'm starting my Antagonist IVF Protocol next Tuesday, God willing, if my cyst is gone by then. This is my first time doing the antagonist protocol. 

My question is - How long did you stim on your antagonist protocol? 

According to my FS women typically stim for 7-9 days. I know we are all different but I'd like an estimate to plan my work schedule. Any help would be great!


----------



## BabyLove1210

I believe I am on the Antagonist protocol. I am estimated to stim for 10 days. What meds will you be on?


----------



## augustluvers

BabyLove1210 said:


> I believe I am on the Antagonist protocol. I am estimated to stim for 10 days. What meds will you be on?

Hey babylove, thanks for replying :hugs:

I will be on Menopur, Follistim and Ganirelix then trigger with Pregnyl. 

Which medications are you on now? How far are you in the cycle? 

Next Tuesday I go in for ultrasound and bloodwork. If the cyst is gone that I stop the BCP and start stimming on June 3rd.


----------



## BabyLove1210

I took Ganirelix shots on May 13-15, started AF on May 15 so I was allowed to start stimming on May 17. Today is day five of stims. I go back in tomorrow for bw and u/s. Once my follicles are 12.5 or bigger, I will begin daily ganirelix shots again until my trigger day. I am taking Follistim and microdose ovidrel. My trigger is ovidrel.
If everything goes as planned, I'll trigger Sunday May 26 and ER will be Tuesday May 28th.


----------



## OrthoChick

Just had my transfer yesterday after an antagonist protocol. I had 10 days of stimming, with daily u/s and bloodwork for the last half. I was also on follistim, menopur, and ganirelix, with an HCG trigger. It wasn't bad at all :) Just a lot of bloating from all the follicles.

I took off a week to from egg retrieval (5/15) to today (5/21), will go back to work tomorrow. That gave me time to recover from the egg retrieval and get my 2 days of bed rest after the transfer. 

Good luck to you!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

I just did the antagonist protocol and stimmed for 10 days. I was on follistim, menopur, ganerelix with HCG and lupron trigger. They retrieved 28 eggs, 14 were mature, 12 or 13 fertilized (the message from the nurse was a little confusing). I go in tomorrow for transfer! Will let you know the outcome. I had two failed IVFs prior to this, they were long lupron. We were wishing to improve egg quality with this protocol. Doctor said that lupron in the beginning on the cycle sometimes negatively effects eggs quality so we took that out and we already got better fert rates. So we'll see what happens :happydance: Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Tinkerbell3

I've just done antagonist with Gonal f and cetrotide and stimmed for 11 days


----------



## MrsB09

I stimmed for 9 days on the antagonist protocol x


----------



## Crosby

I had my ET on Monday, i was on Menopur and cetrotide. I stimmed for 11 days. I started menopur on 450iu and gradually reduced to 75ui so not to overstimulate.

Good luck everyone


----------



## augustluvers

BabyLove1210 said:


> I took Ganirelix shots on May 13-15, started AF on May 15 so I was allowed to start stimming on May 17. Today is day five of stims. I go back in tomorrow for bw and u/s. Once my follicles are 12.5 or bigger, I will begin daily ganirelix shots again until my trigger day. I am taking Follistim and microdose ovidrel. My trigger is ovidrel.
> If everything goes as planned, I'll trigger Sunday May 26 and ER will be Tuesday May 28th.

Babylove ~ How are you doing with your stimming? You are getting close to triggering! :yipee:



OrthoChick said:


> Just had my transfer yesterday after an antagonist protocol. I had 10 days of stimming, with daily u/s and bloodwork for the last half. I was also on follistim, menopur, and ganirelix, with an HCG trigger. It wasn't bad at all :) Just a lot of bloating from all the follicles.
> 
> I took off a week to from egg retrieval (5/15) to today (5/21), will go back to work tomorrow. That gave me time to recover from the egg retrieval and get my 2 days of bed rest after the transfer.
> 
> Good luck to you!!!

OrthoChick ~ You are pupo :happydance: How are you feeling today? Thank you so much for replying to my post! :hugs: I have used Follistim, menopur and HCG before so I know I can take it, I'm afraid of the ganirelix as I heard that it stings, but I don't think anything stings more then Bravelle and menopur. I am taking off the day of ER and then the day of ET and two days after the ET just to relax and be lazy at home. My job is a very on the move job so I will be taking off. If all goes well my ER will fall on a Friday so I get to rest the weekend after. 



ashknowsbest said:


> I just did the antagonist protocol and stimmed for 10 days. I was on follistim, menopur, ganerelix with HCG and lupron trigger. They retrieved 28 eggs, 14 were mature, 12 or 13 fertilized (the message from the nurse was a little confusing). I go in tomorrow for transfer! Will let you know the outcome. I had two failed IVFs prior to this, they were long lupron. We were wishing to improve egg quality with this protocol. Doctor said that lupron in the beginning on the cycle sometimes negatively effects eggs quality so we took that out and we already got better fert rates. So we'll see what happens :happydance: Best of luck everyone!

Ashknowsbest ~ I dear! I was going to be on the same schedule as you, I remember you from another IVF thread. But unfortunetly I had a cyst so I got pushed back a month. I'm so glad that you were able to yield 14 mature follicles :happydance: Good luck with your transfer~ Let me know how you make ou! :hugs:



Tinkerbell3 said:


> I've just done antagonist with Gonal f and cetrotide and stimmed for 11 days

Tinkerbell ~ Thank you for your reply. Where are you are right now in your cycle?



Crosby said:


> I had my ET on Monday, i was on Menopur and cetrotide. I stimmed for 11 days. I started menopur on 450iu and gradually reduced to 75ui so not to overstimulate.
> 
> Good luck everyone

Crosby ~ :yipee: how many embryos did you transfer? How many mature follicles did you have?


----------



## Crosby

Hi August, I had 11 follies, 9 good eggs, 8 fertilised, 2 blasts transferred on Monday, the rest were frozen. Good luck you will be fine, antagonist protocol works well where everything else doesn't


----------



## BabyLove1210

I go back in tomorrow for BW/US and we'll have a better idea. I am scheduled to trigger on Sunday but my follies were measuring a tiny bit smaller than she wanted them to be yesterday. If they catch up, I may still trigger and if not, it could get pushed a day or two. I will keep you updated and you keep us updated!
I had about 12 follies on my right ovary and 7-8 on my left, all but 1 measuring under 10mm.


----------



## bettybee1

I stimmed for 18days on the short proctcol !!!! The 1st 8days I was on the lowest of gonal f coz am only 21 and it did naff all 225mlu worked sono guess if i had being on that from start it would of be around 10days x


----------



## OrthoChick

feeling good, thanks for asking! Got my first faint line on a frer test today :) We'll see if it sticks!


----------



## Mbrink

Hi ladies! I'm getting ready to do another round of IVF (first one was a BFP but MC'd weeks after). I was on the flare protocol for my first round, and had 15 eggs (7 fertilized correctly even with ICSI and one made it to freezing). 

Did anyone cycle prior to their antagonist with a different protocol? They said that I should have much better results this time around. Starting to get nervous, we don't plan to do another fresh cycle any time soon if this one happens to fail.


----------



## stacergirl

Hi ladies! I see that 2 of you are on the same protocol as me, follistem, menopur and garnirelix, trigger with pregnyl. How exciting! Glad to see that's giving good results. I'm probably on a much higher dose bc of my low amh, even though I'm 30 re has got me on meds like I'm 44. I'm on 150 menopur and 300 follistem. What kind of progesterone will you be on? I have vaginal, tables and injections-fun! I'm nervous about the progrsterone injections. 

Did Someone say menopur stings? I just did my first injection today, and I didn't think it stung. We're you sure to let your alcohol dry before you did the injection? My nurse advised me to do that and didn't have any stinging. I also numbed the area too. I'm doing all the injections by myself as dh is away at training, so he will just appear for ER. My re said I'll prob be Stimming for about 9-12 days but that 10 is average. My paper says traditional though so I'm not sure if that's an antagonist protocol or not? 

Wishing you ladies the best of luck!!


----------



## Mbrink

I was doing 225 IU of menopur (three vials) and it had a tiny sting but nothing bad at all! Also was doing 225 of follistim as well, I was told I would be doing the same amount this cycle, too! The Ganirelix wasn't bad today, I noticed today a few minutes after the shot my skin was red and tingly. It went away shortly thereafter though. I'm still in the phase with the estrogen patches (I'm doing vivelle every other day and ganirelix for three days), after the third shot I'm supposed to get AF and then stim on CD 2. Is anyone doing estrogen priming?


----------



## stacergirl

I was told that of menopur stings, to use more sodium chloride as well. Therefore if you're only using .5ml, you can up it to 1ml. Obviously ask your doctor but it has been great for me!


----------



## augustluvers

Hey ladies! I can't believe how many of us are on the same protocol together! 

An update on my cycle ~ I'm on cycle day 10 today and I'm going in for my ultrasound and blood work in about 2 hours. As of Saturday I have 44 follicles from 10mm to 15mm. So I'll see if I'm ok to trigger tonight or not. I'm hoping that I am. I just want these ovaries of mine to start feeling normal again lol 

5/31 - Follistim 225iu
6/1 - Follistim 225iu
6/2 - Follistim 225iu
6/3 - Follistim 225iu
6/4 - Ganirelix, Follistim 225iu
6/5 - Ganirelix, Follistim 75iu, Menopur 75iu
6/6 - Ganirelix, Follistim 75iu, Menopur 75iu
6/7 - Ganirelix, Menopur 150iu
6/8 - Ganirelix, Menopur 150iu
6/9 - Ganirelix, Menopur 150iu
6/10 - Ganirelix... ???


----------



## Mbrink

Best of luck to you! I'm going for my second bloodwork appt. tomorrow (CD 7). Not sure if I'll have an ultrasound though, last cycle I didn't have one until CD 9. I was also on lupron though so I'm wondering if they will monitor it tomorrow to see when to add Ganirelix in (I know they do it when follicles reach a certain size). I've been doing 225 menopur and 225 follistim since day 2. August, those numbers sound really great!!


----------



## stacergirl

Mbrink- I didnt get an ultrasound til treatment day 9 either, was a bit worried at first but everythings fine so far. I started garnirelix on treatment day 9 since my estrogen was 462, which is cd 11. I went in this morning and had 7 follicles, but only 4 were of good size, so I'm hoping we get enough eggs. But of course the doc says you only need 1 good egg! Were on almost the exact same protocol. I'm on 300 menopur in the am and 300 follistem at night. I'm supposed to stim for 1 or 2 more days then ER. I'm a bit nervous!! Hope the eggs they do get are perfect!! I have low AMH, sl kinda knew this would be the case. 

August-we started Stimming the same day. Can't believe you have 45 follivles!! They've got to trigger you soon, that's a lot! No wonder your ovaries hurt!! Poor thing! You must have responded well to the meds! I think I was slow to start. 

Best of luck ladies!!


----------



## Mbrink

I forgot who asked, but I'm doing Crinone gel suppositories for my progesterone. I used them last cycle and would SO much rather do them over PIO, but I know some people favor the injections over them.

I'm currently CD 8, and had another U/S yesterday after 5 days of stims. Started stims on CD2 this round, as opposed to CD3 last on the flare protocol. My e2 levels were 318 yesterday morning and I had 3 dominant follicles with many others that were smaller but consistently the same size. Which was good, since that is why my RE wanted to do the estrogen priming. My follicles were all over the place and inconsistent last cycle.

How is everyone else doing?


----------

